# Are employer car allowances taxable?



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

If your employer gives you a car allowance, is it taxable? If so, at what rate is it taxed?


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

They are in Canada, at the same rate as the rest of your income.

Ed


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

My monthly car allowance gets reported to me on a 1099. My accountant then writes off all my mileage to help offset it.

Alex


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Pvt. Joker said:


> Thanks guys :thumbup:


It's a little late to be doing your taxes isn't it... :eeps: 
:angel:


----------



## mattjw916 (Apr 27, 2004)

yes it is taxed as regular income... I have a company car as well and my personal mileage on it is taxed as income.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm on a program called Runzheimer and it's Taxfree (shows on my paystub but I do not pay any taxes...) Get $450 plus $0.16 per mile...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

mine gets taxed as income too, but it only amounts to $800/yr  

not sure how since I get a new one every 3 years and am free to use it for personal business too :dunno: but regardless it's a deal I'll take and not look back :bigpimp: 

in fact I'm gettingv a new one next month :banana:, I'm trying to figure out how to get them to swing for a new Pontiac GTO :eeps:


----------

